
North Italian town of 3,300 tested everybody, stopping COVID-19 transmission - qqn
https://promarket.org/why-mass-testing-is-crucial-the-us-should-study-the-veneto-model-to-fight-covid-19/
======
joe_the_user
We need to keep testing as an element in mind folks.

